# breaker box



## Irazu

While doing the electrical work, did you have access to the breaker box?


----------



## Irazu

No encuentro el termino de "breaker box" en ningun diccionario.  Seria alguien tan amable de decirme como de dice en espanol?  Perdonen, esta es mi primera vez en el foro.


----------



## araceli

Hola y bienvenida al foro:

Podría ser lo que en Argentina llamamos *disyuntor*, paso un enlace:

http://www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/B/Technical_vocabulary_Spanish(B18).htm

Espero otras respuestas.

Saludos.


----------



## igres

En mi entender es la "caja de fusibles"
Vease una descripción en Internet: "The circuit *breaker box* or fuse *box* ..."

Saludos


----------



## cachaco

Sí señor, caja de fusibles es lo correcto.


----------



## RIU

Fusibles ya no se instalan demasiados. Me inclino por caja de diferenciales y/o magnetotérmicos, no obstante, es cierto que en los hogares se cita como "los fusibles".

En broma, tambien se le llama "caixa dels trons" o en castellano "caja de los truenos"


----------



## igres

En la industria se usan tanto los fusibles como los magnetotérmicos u otro tipo de disyuntor, dependiendo de la utilización, pero como no sabemos exactamente el tipo al que se refiere la pregunta del amigo Irazu, en mi opinión yo mantendria "caja de fusibles", especialmente porque utiliza la palabra "box"

Saludos


----------



## RIU

Completamente de acuerdo con Igres, no me acordaba de las instalaciones industriales.


----------



## Olga Usoz Chaparro

Please, can anyone help me translating  *breaker/breaker box* in the following sentence?
“There’s no power on out here,” Jim said. “I guess there’s a breaker around somewhere. It’s a good idea to find it so we can see
what we’ve got in here.” Mick searched the walls for the breaker box.  He found it halfway to the back. “Found it, Jim. Ready to power it up?”
Jim went to the wall switch. “Yeah, flip it.”

My attempt:
—La luz está cortada —dijo Jim—. Supongo que debe haber un interruptor por algún lado. Sería una buena idea encontrarlo para que podamos ver lo que hay aquí dentro. 
Mick buscó un disyuntor por las paredes, y lo encontró a mitad de camino de la parte trasera.
—Lo he encontrado, Jim. ¿Estás preparado para encenderlo? 
Jim se dirigió al interruptor de la pared. 
—Sí, dale para arriba.


----------



## goodytwoshoes

A little late, I know, but in Mexico a breaker box is sold as a Centro de Carga.


----------



## elbautista101163

Efectivamente, un equivalente de *breaker box *es *centro de carga*.

*Centro de carga* https://www.google.com/search?safe=...12.0....0...1c.1.53.img..0.15.976.O5KwQ4ijJIk

*Breaker box* https://www.google.com/search?safe=...1.0....0...1c.1.53.img..0.11.1048.1VdF4PQP29M

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.

Saludos,


----------

